# New cycling mag



## smutchin (16 Sep 2014)

Coming soon to a newsstand near you...

It's called *Bikes Etc* and will be a sister title to Cyclist - the difference being that while Cyclist is mostly about the riding experience, BikesEtc will be about the kit, with lots of reviews and techy articles (strapline is: "The best road gear rated"). First issue will be in the shops late October, and if you'd like to sign up for a free sample, you can do so here:
www.bikesetc.co.uk/freeissue

And for social media types:
www.facebook.com/bikesetcmag
www.twitter.com/BikesETCMag

[Btw, I should declare my interest - I'm on the editorial team. All feedback welcome.]


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2014)

Sounds good, I've signed up for a look. 

Cyclist is an excellent magazine IMO, so I hope the quality, both in terms of design and content is reflected in Bikes Etc.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2014)

Cheers. Have signed up for a free copy.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2014)

Glad to hear you're a fan of Cyclist, Andy. I also think it's an excellent mag (and did so before I worked here!) and while we're aiming to be very different in terms of content, we're definitely aiming for the same high standards all round.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2014)

That's good to hear. There are certain magazines that I can't read because the layout drives me crazy! The down-side of being a graphic designer I suppose.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2014)

3 copies for a fiver aint bad either.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Sep 2014)

I subscribe to Cyclist and while I'm not the target audience find it a fun read, similar to when I read Performance Bikes in the early 90's. I've ummed & arred about Bikes etc but haven't committed yet, I think I'm presuming the kit will be at a similar level to the cycling in Cyclist and not something of use to me I guess I could buy it to see what kit I'll be buying second hand and end of line in 5 years time :-)


----------



## Globalti (16 Sep 2014)

Cyclist has some stunning photos that make me want to give up work and just go and ride my bike. It certainly drives readers' aspirations for fancy bikes as well!


----------



## vickster (16 Sep 2014)

I have signed up too and hope it acknowledges that non professional women also ride road bikes (unlike Cycling Plus  )


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I'm presuming the kit will be at a similar level to the cycling in Cyclist and not something of use to me I guess I could buy it to see what kit I'll be buying second hand and end of line in 5 years time :-)



Ha! Tbh, I love Cyclist's bike reviews but they're more aspirational, while ours will be more practical. More like Cycling Plus and Cycling Active but with Cyclist production values (Juan the photographer, who does a lot of stuff for Cyclist, has shot the main on-location feature for the first issue). There will be group tests of bikes covering a wide range of categories and price points. I can't go into too much detail about what will be in the first issue right now, but I can tell you it won't just be £3k+ racing machines - although we're unlikely to go to the other extreme, like the current issue of Cycling Active with its group test of sub-£500 bikes. The focus is very much on road cycling though, so everything from sportive rider to club-level racer.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2014)

vickster said:


> I have signed up too and hope it acknowledges that non professional women also ride road bikes (unlike Cycling Plus  )



Noted.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2014)

All sounds really positive @smutchin - one of the things I like about Cyclist is the lack of ratings, but I've always been interested to see how a sister publication with similar values would approach starred reviews. Which if I'm reading your comments correctly, is exactly what you're aiming for.


----------



## bpsmith (16 Sep 2014)

Please don't make it another Cycling Plus @smutchin.

I have just clocked out for lunch and have Septembers Cyclist ready to read, before next issue due tomorrow. Great mag and so much better than the competition next to it at the newsagents.

Will go and sign up for the free copy shortly.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Ha! Tbh, I love Cyclist's bike reviews but they're more aspirational, while ours will be more practical.


Sounds good, hopefully there will be stuff on long term test, if you're looking for real information on a product the only thing that will really sway me is someone's views after living with it for at least 3-6 months. While Ride (look, motorbikes again) did suffer from 'yet another lock test' syndrome I really did enjoy reading about peoples long term bike reviews, what they'd done to them since the last issue, what they'd found out, changed or needed to fix. In idea how saleable that makes a mag to the vast majority, but for me it made it actually useful. When I read Cyclist I'm looking at hills I'll never climb on bikes I can never afford at speeds I'll never attain, but the escapism is nice and as mentioned, the photos are lovely. Fortunately I like the writing style across pretty much all of the contributors so it makes it worthwhile buying.


----------



## bpsmith (16 Sep 2014)

Typically, works browser is too old to display the details to fill out. iPhone wasn't working either, until I tried leaving the space out of the telephone number. Then fine.

Just in case anyone else has issues.


----------



## Retribution03 (16 Sep 2014)

I've never read a cycling mag before so as it's free ill give it a go then as a complete noob I can give an unbiased opinion


----------



## Rustybucket (16 Sep 2014)

not enough magazine I will have to subscribe to...

I already have 5 delivered a month, not sure I could squeeze a 6th in.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Please don't make it another Cycling Plus





Cycling Plus may well be changing significantly over the coming months since it has been bought up by new publishers. Frankly, change is overdue. It'll be interesting to see what we're up against.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Sounds good, hopefully there will be stuff on long term test, if you're looking for real information on a product the only thing that will really sway me is someone's views after living with it for at least 3-6 months.



Agreed, long-term tests like in Ride would be great. It's the nature of the beast that you have to compromise on that a bit, since you have to get your review in print while it's still timely - no point publishing a review of last year's bike - but revisiting stuff further down the line is a great idea, and definitely one of the things we're hoping to do.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Sep 2014)

Signed up for a copy.


----------



## Sore Thumb (16 Sep 2014)

What we really need is a magazine that is aimed at the everyday cyclist.

The commuter and ad hoc cyclist rather than the more sporty type of cyclist.


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2014)

Rated by whom? Journos who were writing for a hi fi magazine 3 years ago?


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Sep 2014)

After the absurd number of phone calls I received after a similar free issue offer from Cyclist magazine I will not be signing up for a free copy.

Good luck with it Smutchin, doubt I'll ever buy a copy though as I can not stand magazine reviews.


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2014)

How much Smutch?
Too much and it won't get a touch.
Too little and you'll be living in a hutch

Wot? It's the best I could do.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> Rated by whom? Journos who were writing for a hi fi magazine 3 years ago?



I could make all kinds of claims for our journalistic integrity and expertise but I'll leave that to you to judge for yourselves based on the evidence of what's in the mag. (But fwiw, one of our team used to run a bike shop and two of the Cyclist editorial team are former elite level racers.)



Rob3rt said:


> Good luck with it Smutchin, doubt I'll ever buy a copy though as I can not stand magazine reviews.



Fair enough! I appreciate it won't be for everybody.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> How much Smutch?
> Too much and it won't get a touch.
> Too little and you'll be living in a hutch



I believe the popular euphemism is "competitively priced".


----------



## bpsmith (16 Sep 2014)

£4.99 then.


----------



## zizou (16 Sep 2014)

I dont have much interest in magazine reviews of bikes and kit these days as the internet whether it be forum comments or user reviews on other sites fill that role better for me. However if you want a constructive suggestion then id like to see comparision reviews based on a more scientific basis similar to what the German magazine Tour does. They'll have comparision tests of different bikes, helmets etc in wind tunnels, tyre tests on rolling roads to measure resistance, (etc) and things like that - they let the figures speak for themselves regardless of manufacturers claims. That sort of thing would interest me. Maybe only me though!

Anyway despite my preference i know alot of others like reading reviews so good luck with the new venture


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2014)

zizou said:


> tyre tests on rolling roads to measure resistance



Interesting idea...


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2014)

Problem is, most people drive on tarmac of variable quality, not rolling roads.


----------



## simon the viking (16 Sep 2014)

Just signed up for free copy.... and will it have a letters page with a prize......

What?

Just asking......


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Sep 2014)

zizou said:


> I dont have much interest in magazine reviews of bikes and kit these days as the internet whether it be forum comments or user reviews on other sites fill that role better for me. However if you want a constructive suggestion then id like to see comparision reviews based on a more scientific basis similar to what the German magazine Tour does. They'll have comparision tests of different bikes, helmets etc in wind tunnels, tyre tests on rolling roads to measure resistance, (etc) and things like that - they let the figures speak for themselves regardless of manufacturers claims. That sort of thing would interest me. Maybe only me though!
> 
> Anyway despite my preference i know alot of others like reading reviews so good luck with the new venture



I agree, those things would make the reviews much more substantial, what I "hate" about reviews are the stock phrases and meaningless jabber, often focussing on things that are not really relevant, for example focussing on a groupset when reviewing a bike, 105 is 105, concentrate on the bike itself.



Drago said:


> Problem is, most people drive on tarmac of variable quality, not rolling roads.



When choosing bike tyres, I have little interest in where people drive! 

On a serious note though, the "problem" you identify is not actually a problem, the real problem, as highlighted by you misidentification, is that most people do not have adequate levels of knowledge and understanding in order to make sense of metrics obtained from such testing. The mass market likes a rating out of 10 and a few stock phrases which they can then repeat when they tell people about their new bike when asked the inevitable "how does it ride". Well sir, my new bike is laterally stiff but vertically compliant etc.


----------



## vickster (17 Sep 2014)

Sore Thumb said:


> What we really need is a magazine that is aimed at the everyday cyclist.
> 
> The commuter and ad hoc cyclist rather than the more sporty type of cyclist.



That's covered by Cycling Active IMO


----------



## ianrauk (17 Sep 2014)

Just got a call from the bike mag peeps. Should get the free mag in a few days.


----------



## simon the viking (17 Sep 2014)

Got my call as well ... I'll try it for a few issues whilst they get into rythum then do what I normally do, buy the magazine that most appeals to me that month, that's why I don't subscribe to any..... Unless I'm building a U-boat in 250 weekly parts......


----------



## smutchin (17 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Just got a call from the bike mag peeps. Should get the free mag in a few days.



Er... we haven't finished making it yet!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Er... we haven't finished making it yet!




lol...


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Noted.


*_ Smutchin makes note to print a picture of a pink bike in issue 2 *_


----------



## bpsmith (18 Sep 2014)

@smutchin missed the call yesterday. Any chance they could give me a call back please?


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Oct 2014)

I had the call, nothing received yet. Strangely I wondered about it today.


----------



## User269 (20 Oct 2014)

Magazines.

Why are we prepared to pay the price of a good text book in exchange for a thinly disguised sales brochure?


----------



## User32269 (20 Oct 2014)

In my opinion the majority of content in monthly publications are purely a form of advertising disguised as journalism. I buy them sporadically, to have something to read in works van when I stop for butty and a cuppa. There is nothing aimed at the "make do and mend" cyclist who doesn't have £4k going spare for a carbon spacecraft. I now only own a battered old hardtail and reviews of rechargable front lights starting at £150 are of limited relevance!
Obviously I have an interest in cycling, and look at the latest kit and developments, but do not need 70+ pages of being told that these things are essential. It is not only cycling that suffers from this, buy any of the hill walking mags out there and you begin to wonder how you have had so many enjoyable camping and hiking trips, these glorified sales catalogues suggest it's impossible to do so without spending £200 on a pair of breathable socks, to go on with those essential £600 boots. Yeah, ok!
My new mag is out next month, SKIPFIND...will have in depth review of 26 inch tyres that cost less than my car...


----------



## smutchin (20 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3338527, member: 45"]So I got a call. But no mag yet. Has anyone received theirs?[/QUOTE]

First issue is on sale 29 October, so you should receive it around then.


----------



## bpsmith (20 Oct 2014)

User32269 said:


> In my opinion the majority of content in monthly publications are purely a form of advertising disguised as journalism. I buy them sporadically, to have something to read in works van when I stop for butty and a cuppa. There is nothing aimed at the "make do and mend" cyclist who doesn't have £4k going spare for a carbon spacecraft. I now only own a battered old hardtail and reviews of rechargable front lights starting at £150 are of limited relevance!
> Obviously I have an interest in cycling, and look at the latest kit and developments, but do not need 70+ pages of being told that these things are essential. It is not only cycling that suffers from this, buy any of the hill walking mags out there and you begin to wonder how you have had so many enjoyable camping and hiking trips, these glorified sales catalogues suggest it's impossible to do so without spending £200 on a pair of breathable socks, to go on with those essential £600 boots. Yeah, ok!
> My new mag is out next month, SKIPFIND...will have in depth review of 26 inch tyres that cost less than my car...



To be fair, Cyclist magazine is not like that at all. Yes, they have a few reviews of expensive bikes at the back, but the mag is all about the content and not blatant selling. Bikes, etc mag is bound to be different to that, as it's the whole concept of the mag in fairness.


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers. Have signed up for a free copy.


I signed up for a free copy three weeks a go.Not recived it, yet, suspect that is because i said that I preferred to have a look at the content before ordering on direct debit.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (21 Oct 2014)

pawl said:


> I signed up for a free copy three weeks a go.Not recived it, yet, suspect that is because i said that I preferred to have a look at the content before ordering on direct debit.


Or that it's not due out for another 8 days.


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2014)

simon the viking said:


> Got my call as well ... I'll try it for a few issues whilst they get into rythum then do what I normally do, buy the magazine that most appeals to me that month, that's why I don't subscribe to any..... Unless I'm building a U-boat in 250 weekly parts......


The wars over don't think you will need a u boat.


----------



## bpsmith (21 Oct 2014)

I ordered the 3 copies for £1 offer that they have me. Not worried, as it's not out until the end of the month.

Love the conspiracy theories though guys!


----------



## Peteaud (21 Oct 2014)

pawl said:


> I signed up for a free copy three weeks a go.Not recived it, yet, suspect that is because i said that I preferred to have a look at the content before ordering on direct debit.



Same here, so i doubt if i will see one for free.

No, i don't give you my bank details, didnt seem to go down well.


----------



## Hyslop (21 Oct 2014)

I opted for a free copy too and indeed took a call re the £1/3 copies offer with a promise to call me back-since then,nothing,So we shall see eh?What Im hoping for are reviews of kit and the like which are of use rather than aspirational,or at least are published as we enter the relevant season rather than part or most of the way through.I read one or two of the current publications but find that more and more Im trawling through adverts or becoming terribly worried about the quality of my turbo-training!I enjoy a flick through Rouleur,Peloton,Ride in Smiths like everyone else,but I dont buy one(dont get precious,you do it too)and I notice that of all the titles Active,Plus,Weekly and Cycling World sell out first,though what,if anything that shows Im not sure.Still,give it a go eh?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (22 Oct 2014)

I subscribe to cyclist and the latest issue also had a 'get a free copy' offer in it so I'll take them up on it when I get round to it. I must admit the 'which is the best climbing bike' article that looks set for the first issue got my back up a little although hopefully they'll mitigate it by suggesting you buy a bike based on what you do most, rather than you need a bike for each tiny subset of riding. "I would go up that hill, but I've got my A roads with slightly too many traffic lights and roundabouts bike with me today..."


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2014)

If the new mag is happy to print pictures of cyclists riding without a helmet I'll give it a try. If it goes all PC and avoids doing so I won't.


----------



## bpsmith (22 Oct 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I subscribe to cyclist and the latest issue also had a 'get a free copy' offer in it so I'll take them up on it when I get round to it. I must admit the 'which is the best climbing bike' article that looks set for the first issue got my back up a little although hopefully they'll mitigate it by suggesting you buy a bike based on what you do most, rather than you need a bike for each tiny subset of riding. "I would go up that hill, but I've got my A roads with slightly too many traffic lights and roundabouts bike with me today..."


 
I would imagine that there are folk out there that specifically approach climbing as their goal when cycling, or deliberately aiming to do time trials, etc. A mate at work always prefers to do a couple of thousand feet climbing than twice the milage on flatter roads. He would therefore love an article like that tbh.

I prefer to mix it up a bit, so would read the article, but wouldn't be looking to buy a specific bike for it, just like you. When not in the market for a bike, I would rather read articles aimed at specific tasks than read a review of every bike based on the same generic route. Would be pretty boring otherwise.


----------



## bpsmith (22 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> If the new mag is happy to print pictures of cyclists riding without a helmet I'll give it a try. If it goes all PC and avoids doing so I won't.


 
That's interesting. I never stopped for a moment to notice that every mag photo might have riders always wearing helmets. Is that because I myself wear a helmet I wonder? Probably, but an interesting point. Wouldn't stop me buying a mag if none of them wore helmets mind you.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (22 Oct 2014)

bpsmith said:


> That's interesting. I never stopped for a moment to notice that every mag photo might have riders always wearing helmets. Is that because I myself wear a helmet I wonder? Probably, but an interesting point. Wouldn't stop me buying a mag if none of them wore helmets mind you.


I believe the vast majority (well above the average) of riders in Cyclist have helmets on in the photos. To be honest the only reason I'm not saying 'absolutely all' is because I vaguely remember a ride out article where someone old wasn't (but even then I might be getting mixed up). While I don't necessarily buy the 'helmet manufacturers are pushing the image to sell more helmets' line as a general rule, with regard to magazines being largely advertising outlets I could happily believe that the companies that assist with kit do have an expectation of it being shown in all the pictures and so photos of helmet wearing are kind of mandated within them. If I ever get truly bored I might go back through my back issues and count...


----------



## Spartak (22 Oct 2014)

Just got the call & 'ordered' my free copy - although they were very pushy to order the trial offer !


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Oct 2014)

Out of interest what was the number they called on? I dont answer any un-known numbers, due to the amount of calls I get from Recruitment Agengies, Call centres ect...


----------



## vickster (22 Oct 2014)

bpsmith said:


> That's interesting. I never stopped for a moment to notice that every mag photo might have riders always wearing helmets. Is that because I myself wear a helmet I wonder? Probably, but an interesting point. Wouldn't stop me buying a mag if none of them wore helmets mind you.


Not all do in Cycling Active, although probably is the majority as they show "real" cyclists too, the majority probably do wear helmets (based on what I see on the roads)


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Not all do in Cycling Active, although probably is the majority as they show "real" cyclists too, the majority probably do wear helmets (based on what I see on the roads)


Is that mag still going? Haven't seen it for a few years.


----------



## vickster (22 Oct 2014)

Yep of course 

http://www.magazinesdirect.com/az-m...active.thtml?gclid=CJ2FnsiNwcECFQjItAodXzcAwg


----------



## Leaway2 (23 Oct 2014)

I signed up yesterday. I got a call within about 10 mins (at work). They asked me if I would like the 3 issues for a fiver offer. I declined.


----------



## smutchin (23 Oct 2014)

https://twitter.com/BikesETCMag/status/525214069520101376


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2014)

What's this about a phone call? My phone's out of commission so I've not been able to receive one.


----------



## heliphil (23 Oct 2014)

I have had several offers of free mags and always have rec' them - sometimes from the same publishing company..... it usually takes some time though


----------



## bpsmith (23 Oct 2014)

Email received this morning. Being posted out in next few days.


----------



## smutchin (23 Oct 2014)

Teaser...


----------



## Sore Thumb (26 Oct 2014)

Cyclists are either road or MTB = another boring cycling mag = alienates everyday cyclists. 

What about everyday cyclist, the commuter and family cycling?

We need a mag for these cyclists and not just the occasional token article.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2014)

Sore Thumb said:


> Cyclists are either road or MTB = another boring cycling mag = alienates everyday cyclists.
> 
> What about everyday cyclist, the commuter and family cycling?
> 
> We need a mag for these cyclists and not just the occasional token article.


Doesn't Cycle Active cater for that.


----------



## bpsmith (27 Oct 2014)

Ye of little faith...


----------



## further (27 Oct 2014)

Got it,underwhelmed.


----------



## bpsmith (27 Oct 2014)

I have glanced through it and thought it looked quite a good read based on balance of articles for this time of year. Not read a single word yet though, so that could change.

I like the fact that you can tell its sister mag is Cyclist, but the graphics differentiate it quite a lot at the same time.


----------



## Simontm (27 Oct 2014)

Sore Thumb said:


> Cyclists are either road or MTB = another boring cycling mag = alienates everyday cyclists.
> 
> What about everyday cyclist, the commuter and family cycling?
> 
> We need a mag for these cyclists and not just the occasional token article.



Urban Cyclist is a guilty pleasure for me, although that may be aimed more at the hipster/Hoxton type rider. 
Also, free on line, is Urban Velo. Similar market, both bimonthly


----------



## confusedcyclist (27 Oct 2014)

The thing that annoys me about cycling mags is you can get most of the content (from one vendor or another) for free on the internet... that is if you can bare to read past the man down stories...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2014)

Received my copy today.. haven't had a chance to go through it properly. But seems to be a heck of a lot of reviews and low on reading content. Will give it a good going over when I have the time.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> Cycling Plus may well be changing significantly over the coming months since it has been bought up by new publishers. Frankly, change is overdue. It'll be interesting to see what we're up against.


Just cancelled my mamil mag sub today so i am in the market for something new.
I do get the occasional cyclist and it might be my mag of choice .


----------



## bpsmith (27 Oct 2014)

I grabbed the 3 issues for a quid deal, so will give it a go for those.

Cyclist is my mag of choice. I doubt the new one will change that, but it's not trying to. At the end of the day it's totally different in its approach and content.


----------



## vickster (27 Oct 2014)

Mine arrived today. I'll be interested to see how much is aimed at female cyclists


----------



## bpsmith (27 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Mine arrived today. I'll be interested to see how much is aimed at female cyclists



As much as is aimed at male cyclists, being unisex and all


----------



## vickster (27 Oct 2014)

How are reviews for male cycling shorts, saddles etc unisex? Read a copy of cycling plus most months and there is nothing on wsd kit, bikes, activities etc

'Unisex' bikes take no stock of the fact that women are built differently in terms of leg to torso ratio, relative arm length, shoulder width and so on. As a 5'10 woman I don't want 42-44cm bars on my 54cm bike, nor a 120mm stem, and I don't want to have to pay extra for them to be swapped. I Don't really want to pay extra for a wsd saddle either


----------



## bpsmith (27 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> How are reviews for male cycling shorts, saddles etc unisex? Read a copy of cycling plus most months and there is nothing on wsd kit, bikes, activities etc
> 
> 'Unisex' bikes take no stock of the fact that women are built differently in terms of leg to torso ratio, relative arm length, shoulder width and so on. As a 5'10 woman I don't want 42-44cm bars on my 54cm bike, nor a 120mm stem, and I don't want to have to pay extra for the, to be swapped. I Don't really want to pay extra for a wsd saddle either



Fair enough. Was just being flippant. The shorts and saddle thing I agree on. The bike specific thing not so much. We're all different, so all potentially need to change those items. Just because we happen to be male doesn't mean it all magically fits us perfectly.

Read the article on the Bianchi Dama in Cyclist a couple of mags back for example. Bianchi don't make frames that are lady specific. They just fit different components. Kind of backs up your point, but also means any review on a bikes frame is equally valid to either sex.

As for activities, there is no difference.


----------



## vickster (27 Oct 2014)

There can be, like the cycletta sportives and breeze rides 

On the components sizing, I expect the manufacturers take an average based on the male cyclist population and do not consider women's proportions when designing a 'unisex' bike


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Oct 2014)

Sore Thumb said:


> Cyclists are either road or MTB = another boring cycling mag = alienates everyday cyclists.
> 
> What about everyday cyclist, the commuter and family cycling?
> 
> We need a mag for these cyclists and not just the occasional token article.


Everyday cyclists don't buy cycling magazines, anymore than everyday car drivers buy motoring magazines. Magazines are bought by enthusiasts.


----------



## Sore Thumb (27 Oct 2014)

I seem to be an enthusiastic cyclist, that's enthusiastic about cycle commuting and enthusiastic about taking my daughter cycling.
I know I'm an enthusiastic family cyclist as I have spent silly money on a quality Isla bike for her and she also has all the clothing to go with it. Not that the cycling mags helped with any of this.

I also try to take her away for a week or weekend camping and also incorporate cycling into these as well. Not that I got any advise from cycling mags.

You don't have to be a road racer or a MTBer to be a enthusiast.


----------



## vickster (27 Oct 2014)

Womens cycling mag has some info on family cycling


----------



## mustang1 (27 Oct 2014)

I read Cyclist. Looking fwd to checking out the new may. Good show, thanks!


----------



## smutchin (28 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Mine arrived today. I'll be interested to see how much is aimed at female cyclists



We'll have group tests of women-specific bikes, components and kit in forthcoming issues (some already in progress).


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Oct 2014)

Mine came yesterday and had a quick look last night(in-between watching Only Connect and Moto Gp and getting wine and sausage rolls down me)and liked it;the Ridley helium getting a good review has me looking even more at my bank account and seeing if I can afford one(answers no at the moment).


----------



## Christopher (28 Oct 2014)

Hope it won't have helment-saved-my-life-everyone-must-wear-one drivel as the letter of the week like this week's Cycling Weekly. Won't be buying that mag again! Might even write to the publisher...


----------



## bpsmith (28 Oct 2014)

Christopher said:


> Hope it won't have helment-saved-my-life-everyone-must-wear-one drivel as the letter of the week like this week's Cycling Weekly. Won't be buying that mag again! Might even write to the publisher...


 
There are no letters printed, as per Cyclist mag.


----------



## Christopher (28 Oct 2014)

Ta. I will have a look then. TBH I liked most of the articles in the comic, just not so sure of the letters page.


----------



## bpsmith (28 Oct 2014)

I really dont get people who wont read a mag just because they mention the word helmet or dare to show one in photo's or reviews.


----------



## Christopher (28 Oct 2014)

It was the letters page that got my goat. Articles in that issue didn't push any particular viewpoint wrt helmets. The l'Eroica article said that h*****s were neither required or frowned upon, "it's your head". I think that is the right attitude so I will probably buy it again...


----------



## bpsmith (28 Oct 2014)

The thing is what is the default. Helmets shown in photos or not? There is no middle ground. Unless you show a mixture, of course.


----------



## Peteaud (28 Oct 2014)

Got mine, but it seems a bit meh at fist glance.

Will have a proper read when i get time.


----------



## Shadow (28 Oct 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday and managed to look at the first few pages. Stopped to read the full article on 'Bikes for Big Climbs' or some such - mostly because it was based on one of my favourite little hills!. @vickster might be, or maybe not, interested that one of the 3 tested was one of Trek's WSD bikes. 
Will report back when I've had a better look.


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2014)

I've looked through half of it. Yep one woman's bike reviewed, a teeny mention of the World Champ CX lady and I spotted a woman in the Whyte advert (on the wonderfully named Victoria hybrid  )


----------



## bpsmith (29 Oct 2014)

With a predominantly male reader base it must be very hard to balance the articles towards the ladies. The adverts are totally out of their control.

1 out of 3 of the climbing bike article is fair I reckon?


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Oct 2014)

Sister mag Cyclist seems to review a bike for the fairer sex pretty regularly now and has a regular female writer as well(same bod as in cycling etc?).
I've just cancelled my cycling active subs as I just found it a bit dull and now subscibe to Cyclist,Bikes etc and Rouleur;get cycling+ and cycling weekly occasionally if there is anything of interest.


----------



## MrPie (29 Oct 2014)

Nae, nae and thrice nae. Cycling Plus was OK right up to the point where the contents page was posted on page 13...after all the adverts = Subscription cancelled. It didn't take long before 'Cyclist' went the same way, plus the whole mag, and I mean the whole mag was


----------



## MrPie (29 Oct 2014)

.......adverts


----------



## bpsmith (29 Oct 2014)

Reaches for latest Cyclist mag.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Oct 2014)

Contents start on Page 10. Front cover and inside are counted as Page 1 and 2, btw. 57 advert pages. 180 total pages. Let's see how others line up against that and then compare how many destinations they have travelled to for the articles too...


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Oct 2014)

I haven't bought a cycling mag for about three years now. Everything you need to know is on the net and first hand customer product reviews are far more useful than journalists road tests, bearing in mind the manufacturer is often shelling out a small fortune in advertising revenue to the mag in question.

Probably the reason the cycling press never investigate the avalanche of complaints about a certain well known retailer.


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Mine arrived today. I'll be interested to see how much is aimed at female cyclists


Mine arrived today,think iwill stick with cycling active.


----------



## MisterStan (31 Oct 2014)

Still working through mine, but while I enjoyed the article on Chris Boardman, I did think it could have been longer....


----------



## Smurfy (31 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I haven't bought a cycling mag for about three years now. Everything you need to know is on the net and first hand customer product reviews are far more useful than journalists road tests, bearing in mind the manufacturer is often shelling out a small fortune in advertising revenue to the mag in question.
> 
> Probably the reason the cycling press never investigate the avalanche of complaints about a certain well known retailer.


For a home mechanic such as I, the amount of info on the net has certainly rendered the monthly how-to articles rather redundant. 

Who's this well known retailer?


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Oct 2014)

YellowTim said:


> For a home mechanic such as I, the amount of info on the net has certainly rendered the monthly how-to articles rather redundant.
> 
> Who's this well known retailer?


Google Dave Hinde.


----------



## Smurfy (31 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Google Dave Hinde.


I tried that, and when I'd typed 'Dave Hinde' into my Google search box, Google helpfully suggested 'Dave Hinde Trading Standards' as a search!

Does anyone know how much a cycling magazine would have to cost to do away with the adverts?


----------



## further (1 Nov 2014)

Boneshaker doesn't have adverts and costs about a fiver.


----------



## smutchin (1 Nov 2014)

further said:


> Boneshaker doesn't have adverts and costs about a fiver.



Boneshaker doesn't pay its contributors.


----------



## further (1 Nov 2014)

I didn't know that .


----------



## cyberknight (15 Nov 2014)

Not received mine


----------



## huwsparky (15 Nov 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Not received mine


Me neither


----------



## bpsmith (15 Nov 2014)

Did you guys get a telephone call to set up your free mag sub?


----------



## huwsparky (15 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Did you guys get a telephone call to set up your free mag sub?


Yes


----------



## bpsmith (15 Nov 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Yes



Strange one then!


----------



## cyberknight (15 Nov 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Yes


Yup


----------



## Spartak (21 Nov 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Me neither



Nor me !


----------



## bpsmith (22 Nov 2014)

Second one through my door yesterday. Looks like another great mag.


----------



## huwsparky (22 Nov 2014)

My freebie arrived this morning!


----------



## smutchin (22 Nov 2014)

Sorry to hear that some of you didn't get your copy. I'll ask around on Monday how best to chase that up. If necessary, I will personally arrange to send copies out (not too many though as we only have a limited supply left in the office).

Issue 2 is on sale on Wednesday...


----------



## bpsmith (22 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> Sorry to hear that some of you didn't get your copy. I'll ask around on Monday how best to chase that up. If necessary, I will personally arrange to send copies out (not too many though as we only have a limited supply left in the office).
> 
> Issue 2 is on sale on Wednesday...
> 
> View attachment 62311



Good to see us subscribers getting it early (yesterday).


----------



## dickyknees (22 Nov 2014)

No sign of my freebie either. I had the phone call ages ago


----------



## cyberknight (22 Nov 2014)

Pity , i was in the market for a new mag but it doesn't bode well if they cant deliver on their promises.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> Sorry to hear that some of you didn't get your copy. I'll ask around on Monday how best to chase that up. If necessary, I will personally arrange to send copies out (not too many though as we only have a limited supply left in the office).
> 
> Issue 2 is on sale on Wednesday...
> 
> View attachment 62311



I reckon you should get a pdf uploaded of the first issue to appease all those that didn't get their copy


----------



## Spartak (28 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> Sorry to hear that some of you didn't get your copy. I'll ask around on Monday how best to chase that up. If necessary, I will personally arrange to send copies out (not too many though as we only have a limited supply left in the office).
> 
> Issue 2 is on sale on Wednesday...
> 
> View attachment 62311



.... any feedback yet smutchin


----------



## smutchin (19 Dec 2014)

Missing copies have been dispatched. For future reference, all queries relating to missing issues or anything else to do with subscriptions should be directed to 01795 414622 or bikesetc@servicehelpline.co.uk 

In the meantime, hot off the press...


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Dec 2014)

No offence and I'm sure it's of interest to many, but the cover shows the reason I never buy cycling or any special interest mags anymore and haven't done so for years. They're now little more than consumer catalogues, what frame, which pedal, whose shoes etc. Very little about the pleasures of just riding for it's own sake without monitoring your heart rate and calorie intake so you can pretend you're racing on the next sportive. There's so much more to cycling than that, touring, exploring little known lanes, the joy of just pootling along on a frosty winters morning etc. And I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd rather read about someone's long weekend mini tour on the Yorkshire Dales or their leisurely trip to France on their 20 year old bike than how fast they were on the Fred Blogs sportive aboard seven grands worth of carbon wonderbike.

Then again, I could just be turning into a grumpy old sod.


----------



## smutchin (19 Dec 2014)

No offence taken. It's a gear-focused mag, so I make no apologies for that aspect of it. I appreciate that's not what everyone is looking for but we wouldn't be publishing it if we didn't think there was a market for it. It's a companion title to Cyclist, which is a lot more ride-focused, so hopefully the two titles are complementary.


----------



## bpsmith (19 Dec 2014)

I have been reading Cyclist for ages now, and what you are looking for @Smokin Joe is pretty much what Cyclist is. Why would they bring an additional mag out that is just more of the same?

Is that issue 3 @smutchin ? When are they due to be sent out?


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> No offence taken. It's a gear-focused mag, so I make no apologies for that aspect of it. I appreciate that's not what everyone is looking for but we wouldn't be publishing it if we didn't think there was a market for it. It's a companion title to Cyclist, which is a lot more ride-focused, so hopefully the two titles are complementary.


I understand the market you're aiming at and good luck with it, I wish you every success even though it's not for me.


----------



## Spartak (19 Dec 2014)

bpsmith said:


> I have been reading Cyclist for ages now, and what you are looking for @Smokin Joe is pretty much what Cyclist is. Why would they bring an additional mag out that is just more of the same?
> 
> Is that issue 3 @smutchin ? When are they due to be sent out?



I've been a subscriber to Cyclist for quite a while as well 

IMO it's the best cycling magazine out there


----------



## 400bhp (19 Dec 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> No offence and I'm sure it's of interest to many, but the cover shows the reason I never buy cycling or any special interest mags anymore and haven't done so for years. They're now little more than consumer catalogues, what frame, which pedal, whose shoes etc. Very little about the pleasures of just riding for it's own sake without monitoring your heart rate and calorie intake so you can pretend you're racing on the next sportive. There's so much more to cycling than that, touring, exploring little known lanes, the joy of just pootling along on a frosty winters morning etc. And I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd rather read about someone's long weekend mini tour on the Yorkshire Dales or their leisurely trip to France on their 20 year old bike than how fast they were on the Fred Blogs sportive aboard seven grands worth of carbon wonderbike.
> 
> Then again, I could just be turning into a grumpy old sod.



No, I think you are onto something.

Just look at the front cover. It is EXACTLY the same style as every other cycle magazine. It's pish poor.

A few mags have gone out production recently - there's nothing to distinguish them.


----------



## Hyslop (19 Dec 2014)

I have just cancelled my order for Cyclist at the newsagent and shall probably take Bikes etc on an issue by issue basis,as the mood takes me.Interestingly,he tells me that whilst he sells several copies of Cycling Weekly and the occasional Cycling Active,the only other magazine he is asked for is Rouleur,though it did occur to me that it may be that it would appeal to those interested in photography as much as cycling.I do still get Active,but I do wonder if thats more habit than anything!Certainly it often seems indistinguishable from a catalogue,indeed the same grizzled or well honed individuals could appear in any aspirant publication really.


----------



## smutchin (19 Dec 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Is that issue 3 @smutchin ? When are they due to be sent out?



Official on sale date is 23 Dec so I expect they're in the post by now.


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Dec 2014)

I got a copy for my birthday the other week. Any mag which tries to talk me out of long winter 'base miles' is alright by me.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2014)

Still not got issue 1 ...................


----------



## cyberknight (21 Dec 2014)

Ok it arrived  
Anyone got any thoughts so far ? im tempted to subscribe instead of c+


----------



## smutchin (20 Jan 2015)

Issue 4 goes on sale tomorrow...







Some clever so-and-so has already tweeted about a misplaced apostrophe. All I will say is that we were still working on the last few pages at gone 11pm last Friday and if that's the only error he can spot, I'll take that.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (20 Jan 2015)

How has it been received? Is it doing what you expected it to?


----------



## smutchin (20 Jan 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Is it doing what you expected it to?



I'll have a better idea of the answer to that if I'm still in a job in six months from now...


----------

